# cheapest country to buy a motorhome



## donnk (Dec 27, 2014)

Assuming left hand drive for use everywhere apart from here lol!. 

Even a 10% saving is thousands of pounds so definitely worth looking, anyone bought abroad ?

So 

1. USA - cheap, very high spec, thirsty engines.
2. Euroland ????
3.
4.
99. Russia - cheap, free donkey to pull it. runs on vodka.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 27, 2014)

buy at auction repos are by far the best option ,i have seen very smart vans go for buttons here in ulster,first here anything over 4 years old is clased as a old bangor we have the highest rate of new vh anywhere in europe all down to snobery one over the neighbour.


----------



## Steve121 (Dec 27, 2014)

donnk said:


> Assuming left hand drive for use everywhere apart from here lol!.



*75* countries, territories and dependencies drive on the *left*
*161* countries and territories drive on the *right*
Source: Wikipedia

List of left- & right-driving countries

Australia is large compared to Europe and they drive on the left, as does New Zealand, Japan, India, Pakistan and much of south and east Africa, to name a few.


----------



## donnk (Dec 27, 2014)

thanks, will have a look.

My 'must haves' are black waste tank not a cassette, wet heating and insulated so tanks wont freeze. Budget is around £50k.

Whats the best insurance and roadside cover if you plan to be touring europe for a year or so ?


----------



## Debs (Dec 27, 2014)

Steve121 said:


> *75* countries, territories and dependencies drive on the *left*
> *161* countries and territories drive on the *right*
> Source: Wikipedia
> 
> ...



You include India, but from what I see on the telly, any bit of road or footway is fair game to who can get there first, absolutely mental drivers.:danger::danger::danger:


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Dec 28, 2014)

We've not had problems in France whereas the UK is terrible. 

 - and just to add, IMHO the older Hymers are better than the later models for build quality


----------



## donnk (Dec 28, 2014)

thanks for the replies so far, much food for thought.

With regard to length I'm looking at 30 feet absolute max, is this likely to be a pain with ferries, parking etc ?


----------



## K9d (Dec 28, 2014)

donnk said:


> thanks for the replies so far, much food for thought.
> 
> With regard to length I'm looking at 30 feet absolute max, is this likely to be a pain with ferries, parking etc ?



The longer it is the more difficult it will be.


----------



## donnk (Dec 28, 2014)

2+dog, not planning on staying in the same place more than a couple nights. Lots of countries to hit.


----------



## Fermonz (Dec 28, 2014)

*Buying motorhome.*

Hi Donnk,go to Germany to buy left hand drive.My mate Ferrari27 and I bought
There and it was so easy.the owners of the garage were great.They took us to the transport
Office and helped with the paperwork.Put new number plates on and off we went.I love the German way of doing everything correct and the country.We paid I think about 12.000 euros for our van a Ducato withe a Fendt body.You would pay about 16/17000 pounds here.Good luck with your scearch.

Jim.


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 28, 2014)

Debs said:


> You include India, but from what I see on the telly, any bit of road or footway is fair game to who can get there first, absolutely mental drivers.:danger::danger::danger:



I fully agree. I drive in India every year from Jan to April while on holiday. I am talking in general now. Traffic lights (forget it) and if there are any, Red, yellow & green is Go, Go, Go. Roundabouts, perhaps a cow or two in the middle of a 5 road junction is your guide to traffic control. You hurt or kill the cow, you are a dead (and I mean DEAD) driver, cows are sacred (I am serious) make sure you have deep pockets to pay X 3 for damage caused even if you are not to blame and if there are witnesses, don't forget they too must be rewarded to keep their mouths shut when the cops arrive. Make sure your pants have a lot of pockets, the Police force needs to be financed too. In India, always drive in the middle of the road, keep your hand on the horn button at all times, the second your horn stops you will be wedged in like a sardine. There are NO road markings, move left when an on coming vehicle passes then back to the middle again. If stuck in a traffic jam, NO PROBLEM, any space left or right of you is fair game even if it is the sidewalk for pedestrians, they should not be there when you arrive. Do not worry about Insurance, MOT or papers. As long as you get from A to B in one piece, count your lucky stars. If not, rule one applies, very deep pockets (£1=Rs100) not so deep for us tourists. 
We as Europeans would consider drivers in India as terrible drivers. I agree when writing here on WC. If I come out alive and in one piece at the end of the day I would gladly pin a medal on my own jacket. You ask why!!! Because I am god, I need to read and think in advance of every person around me with a steering wheel in their hand, which is why there are sooo many gods in India. So I have come to the conclusion that we Europeans think of them as awful drivers I feel they are brilliant when I am in India and awful when I am in Europe. That way I stay alive and see another winter in Goa, India. 8 days to go when I join the "first pass the post" I ride a Triumph 350 cc and also a scooter (rented) Thank god they all speak English.☺☺☺☺☺☺


----------



## Teutone (Dec 28, 2014)

Fermonz said:


> Hi Donnk,go to Germany to buy left hand drive.My mate Ferrari27 and I bought
> There and it was so easy.the owners of the garage were great.They took us to the transport
> Office and helped with the paperwork.Put new number plates on and off we went.I love the German way of doing everything correct and the country.We paid I think about 12.000 euros for our van a Ducato withe a Fendt body.You would pay about 16/17000 pounds here.Good luck with your scearch.
> 
> Jim.



when buying in Germany you can use ADAC to help you with short term insurance and export plates as well.
Any ADAC shop will be able to assist.

I was looking at buying in Germany as well but found something we liked in UK. Motorhomes in Germany tend to have a lot more miles on the clock but this shouldn't put you off. Rather a healthy used one with a few miles than a low milage driveway queen which can develop all sorts of little niggles once it gets used. If a motorhome is used regulary, you have a fair chance that everything is working.

From my experience NO MATTER what the seller says, there will always something not working. Small or large. Old Motorhome or new.


----------



## donnk (Dec 28, 2014)

wouldn't it make more sense to keep german plates on it rather than import it ?


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 28, 2014)

donnk said:


> wouldn't it make more sense to keep german plates on it rather than import it ?



1) You will need a German address to keep a German Plate
2) ALL vehicles are sold without plates. It is not like England, the plate in UK remains with the car for it's life time, outside of changing for a personal plate. A plate in Germany is kept on the books (German DVLA)  for a year before anyone else can have it. I still have my plates here at home when I left Hamburg to live in Cornwall. SE-DR 24 for my car and SE-DR 65 for my camper. I still have the original Log books for the vehicles. I also have the trade/transfer plate which I had to put on when I deregistered my vehicles when coming to the UK. I think they were SE-001 and SE-002. I wonder if these plates are worth money in the UK like some American plates.


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 28, 2014)

Teutone said:


> when buying in Germany you can use ADAC to help you with short term insurance and export plates as well.
> Any ADAC shop will be able to assist.
> 
> I was looking at buying in Germany as well but found something we liked in UK. Motorhomes in Germany tend to have a lot more miles on the clock but this shouldn't put you off. Rather a healthy used one with a few miles than a low milage driveway queen which can develop all sorts of little niggles once it gets used. If a motorhome is used regulary, you have a fair chance that everything is working.
> ...



Usually the people (Businesses) who you buy you MH from will help you to do the necessary on your behalf. You have to pay them the extra for the paper work and the transfer plate. get a 15 day transfer plate instead of the 1 month one. It is cheaper.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jan 4, 2015)

What about the price of buying  a new Chausson in France are they cheaper to buy from a dealer there or is there a protectionist racket going there as well to protect the Treasure Island  dealers?


----------

